# Brambleberry 15% off FO sale:



## TVivian (Feb 4, 2014)

For anyone who is interested. Ends tomorrow at noon.


----------



## kazmi (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder!  Order now placed.  Hope it doesn't take forever to get my order


----------



## newbie (Feb 4, 2014)

Whoo baby!!!! I was waiting to order to see what this month's free sample was. Lucky for once. I need more Fo's like I need more freezing temps but...


----------



## newbie (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm poor now.


----------



## giddyforgilda (Feb 5, 2014)

*Thanks for the reminder*

Whoo Hoo! Just placed order. Saved half the shipping which is nice


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Feb 5, 2014)

I just bought 6 FO from there tonight. **** specials! I didn't actually need any yet. Lol


----------



## TVivian (Feb 5, 2014)

newbie said:


> I'm poor now.




Haha Newbie! I'm still trying to decide if I "need" anything.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 5, 2014)

I had just put in an order last night, and fortunately I still had time to add a fragrance at 5:30 this morning!  Love those sales!
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## indulgebandb (Feb 5, 2014)

Is really love to order something but I swear I already have waaaay too many FOs. I just stocked up I. The WSP sale!


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 5, 2014)

What are you getting?


----------



## Vickery (Feb 5, 2014)

I totally forgot about  how much I love BB's Wasabi.  *dashes off to find credit card*


----------

